

Patchy - A bittorrent client for Windows - Sir_Cmpwn
http://sircmpwn.github.com/Patchy/

======
ne0phyte
There already are open source, ad-free (and crossplatform!) Torrent clients.
Deluge for example <http://deluge-torrent.org>

What makes Patchy special?

~~~
bengunnink
Using a barely-maintained .NET torrent library, of course!

I would find Patchy a compelling choice for Windows if it was a frontend to,
say, libtranmission.

~~~
Osiris
My personal preferences a remote transmission-daemon running on a dedicated
NAS box with Tranmission Remote GUI running to show the status as well as add
torrents (supports click handling). Then I don't have to worry about putting
my primary machine to sleep while stuff is downloading.

